# Saluta Andonio, la canzone. Hit trash estate 2017.



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Saluta Andonio arriva anche nel mondo nella musica. Dopo il "successo" sul web infatti, è arrivata anche la canzone, che ha già più di un milione e mezzo di visualizzazioni su Youtube. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Moffus98 (18 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Saluta Andonio arriva anche nel mondo nella musica. Dopo il "successo" sul web infatti, è arrivata anche la canzone, che ha già più di un milione e mezzo di visualizzazioni su Youtube. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

L'umanità merita L'ESTINZIONE


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2017)

E chi è???


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2017)

La maggior parte di questi fenomeni da baraccone li dobbiamo a Fuckinetti


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Miracoli del web. A volte penso davvero che internet abbia fatto più danni che benefici.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Figlio di Raiola?


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2017)

Come si fa a fare successo per un misero video, tra l'altro senza senso?


----------



## Doctore (20 Giugno 2017)

pastorizia never dies è la madre di questo schifo irriconoscente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2017)

Basta dare visibilità a questi personaggi inutili , sto già combattendo la battaglia su pastorizia


----------

